# KV Memorial Tournament 9/20-21



## onoahi (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## onoahi (Oct 5, 2007)

It’s not looking good for fishing this weekend, but we are still putting on the tournament party on Friday night, regardless of the weather! Please join us this Friday night from 6-830 at Tacky Jacks(downstairs) in Orange Beach. We have fried mullet and all the fixings for 100+ people. We have tons of hats, T-shirts, gift cards, etc... to raffle off for $1 and we have an outdoor patio furniture set and Kamado Joe grill to raffle for $20. Lots of people have been working for months planning this so please come support local charities.


----------

